# Scratch Resistant Safety Glasses



## s2h (Sep 8, 2012)

I have about a dozen safety glasses in the "shop". It doesn't take me long to go from clear to scratched up, and looking for a less scratched pair. I do buy a fresh pair every now and then, but as soon as I break them out there is some irritating imperfection on the lens. Of course, Murphy dictates that the scratch is right in the middle of my field of view.
I wouldn't mind paying $30-50 for a pair that are glass, or hard coated to prevent scratching. Can anyone recommend a model or brand that they like?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't say that I've found a brand that won't scratch. However, there are a couple tricks that I use to make them last longer.

First, when they are clean, rub them with a new, clean dryer sheet. That will coat them with an anti-static layer that makes it harder for the dust to cling to the lenses. When they do become dust coated, I blow them off with my air hose. Every once in a while, I just run them under the faucet and let the water rinse off the dust. NO RUBBING! Let them air dry.

When they are dry, repeat the process. Works for me. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great tip about the dryer sheet, I'll have to try that.


----------



## s2h (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll would still like some better glasses. In the mean time, I'll try some of those trick. Thanks Fire.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Talk to them at a "Lenscrafters" store. They make them for fellows in the aerospace industry.
They can even put "cheaters" in plain lens for us the need "readers".


----------



## s2h (Sep 8, 2012)

I found these on the web. Looks promising. Has anyone tried these? For $35, Ill probably go for it.

http://www.phillips-safety.com/store/index.php?cPath=46_82

Scott


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I wear glasses for close in stuff and reading (old age catching up with me). I used to use real glass lens which are very scratch resistant. However, last time I broke a set, the glasses doc at the Army hospital said glass lens are dangerous for a variety of reasons, so I went to something else. My glasses now have poly-carbonate lens with some kind of special scratch resistant something or other on it. I have had these for a year and a half now and there are no scratches whatsoever on them. And they have been subject to pretty hard use from my shop, to a summer of walking in the woods, etc. I wipe them with lens cleaning wipes when I can but have used tissue or t-shirts if I had to. No scratching at all. I also do my very best to take care of them. Got them at the Optical store in a Walmart.

I will bet you can get neutral lens put in frames. And truth be told, my glasses have resisted scratching better than any eye protection I was ever issued by the Army, which includes multiple manufacturers.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I wear glass Glasses because they do not collect as much dust as do plastic glasses. As a secondary benefit they do not scratch like the plastic ones do. I went to a Walmart glasses store and had them made there. Mine are plain glass on top and bifocal +1.5. I got safety glasses which means a special frame and paid a total of $108 for them. I have had them 5 years now and still work well for me. Only down side for me is that they are heavy as compared to plastic reading glasses.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not sure I would wear glass lenses for safety glasses. I know that has been industry standard for many years, but they are pretty heavy and I don't want glass in my eye. Glass does not scratch as easily as polycarbonate does though.

I just buy the super cheap goggle style ones at Harbor freight. I wear glasses (corrective lenses) anyway and those fit over really well. I probably have about 10 pairs because once I take one off, I can't remember where I put it. I just toss them when they get too scratched. I may be a unique example though - I've worn glasses since I was a little kid and am used to looking through scratched/dirty lenses so I may have more of a tolerance than most.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

The doc related this story to me about a man who lost an eye wearing glass glasses:

This guy was working on a farm with some machinery and he was struck in the glasses by a projectile about the size of a small rock. The glasses broke on impact into shards, as glass will do. One of those shards was driven into the man's eyeball by the force from the projectile. That shard caused massive trauma to his eyeball and he subsequently lost his eye.

I am a pretty big advocate of eye protection. My dad lost some vision in one of his eyes due to a table saw mishap in which a 2×4 piece was launched after it fell out of his hands and onto the blade. No eye protection. Additionally, I have seen Soldiers lose eyes without eyepro and others have their eyes saved by using proper eye protection. If you want to get an education on eyepro, check out Revision's website to see how different eyepro stands up to serious abuse.

http://www.revisionmilitary.com/

Mr. Finn, I was just like you with my glass glasses until I got an education. I liken eyepro to helmets for motorcycle riding: I will spend a little bit to protect valuable assets. I also need bifocals. But rather than have the traditional ones, I use progressive lens which are much easier to use. You can also get polycarbonate lens that have some sort of anti-static something impregnated in them (and it works!) Plus I will never have to worry about them breaking into shards and taking my eyes out. Ask yourself if your eyes are worth the investment. Mine are.

PS; not trying to be on a soapbox, just trying to get the word out. Wish someone had told me the same years ago.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I use Oakleys most of the time with clear lenses. They are mainly known for their usage in sports, but tactical organizations and the military use them as well. The clear lenses (as well as all of their other lenses) pass various ballistic tests and don't really scratch all that easily.

I also have a set of 3M's that I grab when I don't remember where I left my Oakleys.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My problem with safety glasses over my "cheater" eyeglasses, is nothing more than FOGGING. If glasses fit too snug or cover too much real estate, they will fog when I wear them. As you all know, I ride and have wrap-arounds for riding. They fog if I have them on for less than the time it takes to make a cut. Slip-over goggles are even worse. I have even tried my shooter glasses with side protection… They work, but I can't find a reasonable price for prescriptions.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey mike, keep using the slip overs and smear some cat crap on them. Seriously, the stuff is called cat crap. It works like a charm for me - ESPECIALLY when I am at the lathe and wearing my glasses, goggles and a respirator. I bought this stuff to use on my snowboarding goggles (which I also wear OVER my glasses so it is a must), but it works like a charm in the shop too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
If you can find the MSDS for this, I would love to see what it is made of. My attempts and "Google" searching only turned up "Paid for" advertisers and NO MSDS.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not sure there is an MSDS. A material safety data sheet is generally put out for safe handling instructions on chemicals used in workplace settings. If you want I can email the company and see what I can get back. I'm sure it will be something along the lines of "a proprietary anti fogging agent marketing jumbo bla bla bla " I've been using this for years and it's awesome stuff. Even with my hot breath vented up from a mask on a 40 degree night in the garage, I don't get any fog.

Edit - another benefit is dust doesn't really stick. A little compressed air and you are good to go. Make sure you follow the instructions if you use it. Putting too much on ( a common mistake from people claiming poor results) or reapply too often negates any anti-fogging properties.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I found an MSDS sheet on the MSDS.com site however I cannot open it. Tried with two different browsers, even with popup-blocker turned off.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I just use the cheap all clear plastic ones. I don't get many scratches in them, so I've found no reason to change yet.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Mosquito,
My arms got too short to use those "cheap all clear plastic ones" about 15yr ago. Must have some correction in the lens. For me ~1.5 3-5ft and ~2.5 for close viewing. Minor astigmatism in the Rt eye.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Not just you Mike, they are having some SQL issues. Time to renumber the database


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez… is this EVERYONE? Currently I cannot even login to MYHEALTHeVET or my DOD site. Unresolved testing and crap…
Cyber attack anyone. I sure as hell do not like being THIS digitally vulnerable… Geez!...


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

That issue is specific to MSDS.com. It makes specific reference that it can't find rows 45605 to 45605 on their database titled "centraldb (super original guys, good luck with that SQL injection).

A good tool to see if it is everyone or just you is to copy the page your browser is trying to load and putting it in here:
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------

